# Members Unite



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Y-Guy answered a question for me and I thought of this as I responded to his answer. I post it here so all can see. I also encourage Newbies to to contribute if they find the site helpful with their Outback purchase. I gleaned invaluable information as I purchased my Outback and contributed almost as soon as I joined the forum. I'm not bragging - just encouraging others to make a small donation to help defray the costs of maintaining the site.

*I encourage all Outbackers to change their member designations to "Outbackers Contributor." *I'm sure it isn't inexpensive to maintain software and equipment upgrades, overhead, etc. If everyone (even those of us who've contributed already) sent just $10.00 for the New Year, I'm sure it would cover expenses for the site for 2006. I just sent my contribution via PayPal.

To all my fellow Outbackers, have a safe and Happy New Year - AND SEND THAT CHECK!









Scott

Make a Donation


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

And to make it easy i see that they have a PayPal acct so you don't have to mess with a check...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And to make it easy i see that they have a PayPal acct so you don't have to mess with a check


Done!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There is no doubt that this site was a tremendous help to us when we were buying our Outback (and ever since!).









We had no problem sending a portion of the money we saved - because of this site - to Vern to help keep this thing alive. I would encourage everyone to do the same.

If for no other reason than the entertainment value alone, it's worth a couple of bucks. Heck, where else can you learn about bowling balls falling on a moving runway, in a vacuum?









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Notice I did not feel compelled to say 'nudie' in my entire pitch!

P.S.S.: Opps! shy


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Y-Guy answered a question for me and I thought of this as I responded to his answer. I post it here so all can see. I also encourage Newbies to to contribute if they find the site helpful with their Outback purchase. I gleaned invaluable information as I purchased my Outback and contributed almost as soon as I joined the forum. I'm not bragging - just encouraging others to make a small donation to help defray the costs of maintaining the site.
> 
> *I encourage all Outbackers to change their member designations to "Outbackers Contributor." *I'm sure it isn't inexpensive to maintain software and equipment upgrades, overhead, etc. If everyone (even those of us who've contributed already) sent just $10.00 for the New Year, I'm sure it would cover expenses for the site for 2006. I just sent my contribution via PayPal.
> 
> ...


Also done action


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I have learned more on this site than everywhere else combined. The amount of information you can find here is priceless. One of the first things I did was send in a contribution. I plan on making my annual contribution.

Toolman


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I totally agree that it must be very expensive to maintain this site. Also, has been worth every penny to me .I really am glad I discovered this site. What a great bunch of folks. I will be sending in an installment for this coming year as well.
Thanks Moosegut for the prompt.























Dallas


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine is done, too. It feels good to be a contributor to such a great place!

My only question...how do they know we contributed since my credit card is not in "summergames84"?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Summergames; ve have vays of getting information from you!

This is a good time for us old timers to pony up a bit more too. Afterall, I've gotten well over a year of great Outbacker advice. I figure a little every year is a good policy for keeping it going.

Who knows, maybe there will be a "Multiple Contributor" designation!

BBB


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Made my middle of the road donation, site has been a great source of knowledge and hope to help it continue for the future. Since I have only just begun RV'ing.

I changed the ship to address to my user name and trailer type with my city and state so hopefully the'll know who gave.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Made my donation. Give till it hurts....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Done.

What's one more bill this time of year









Thanks for everything, this is truly a great site.

Bill.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW, we're all updated to Contributors!!! I am so proud!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks all! Now Vern can take me along on dive trips!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> WOW, we're all updated to Contributors!!! I am so proud!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I got missed


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> summergames84 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, we're all updated to Contributors!!! I am so proud!!
> ...


2500Ram,
Send Vern38 a PM to let him know. Sometimes things slip through.

BBB


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

On that note... A toast to Vern! Happy New Year!


----------

